# 2021 Sequential Turn Signals



## Jcarm (Jul 18, 2021)

Hello! Have a 2021 SEL Tiguan (US). Looking for the below item. Uro has been out for ages and I’d like to get these bought and installed. Anyone know other sites that sell? (Any other options than this one below too?). Think my largest pain point is verifying they’ll be a match for my 2021.









LED Dynamic/Sequential Mirror Turn Signals - VW Tiguan - Smoked


OEM Quality "Sequential" Turn Signals for your VW - change your mirror turn signal into a sequential light pattern for an excellent eye catching look. Free Shipping and Lowest Price Guaranteed at UroTuning. Note: Above is an example of the sequential sequence but NOT the product itself. Plug and...




www.urotuning.com




..


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Try AliExpress or eBay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Jcarm said:


> Hello! Have a 2021 SEL Tiguan (US). Looking for the below item. Uro has been out for ages and I’d like to get these bought and installed. Anyone know other sites that sell? (Any other options than this one below too?). Think my largest pain point is verifying they’ll be a match for my 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazon has them for my 2019.









Amazon.com: CITALL Pair Dynamic Turn Signal LED Side Rearview Mirror Sequential Light Lamp Indicator Fit for VW Tiguan MK2 2017-2019 : Automotive


Buy CITALL Pair Dynamic Turn Signal LED Side Rearview Mirror Sequential Light Lamp Indicator Fit for VW Tiguan MK2 2017-2019: Exterior Mirrors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcarm (Jul 18, 2021)

dareblue said:


> Amazon has them for my 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know if the 2019 fits the 2021 by chance? The issue isn’t finding them, the issue is ensuring they fit a 2021. For one reason or another most don’t specify 2021.
Thanks!


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't think there any "fitting" differences between 2018-2021 NAR Tiguan's, but there has been some commentary of some not working on 2020 and newer. You'll note many of the AliExpress listing only talk about years up to 2019, leaving 2020 & 2021 out of their descriptions (or it's in the title, but not in the details). Was that in error/oversight or on purpose? Don't know.

Further reading shows adding two diodes in series with the turn signal appears to fix it. Other than dropping the voltage by ~1.4V, I'm unsure what issue this is solving.

I did order some from AliExpress that did mention up to 2021 (I have 2020). They won't be here for a few weeks, but I'll follow up in this thread as to what happens. Pretty low dollar risk. If they don't work, either attempt refund and just set them aside, no biggie.

I'll also check on how's the quality compared to the static turns signals we have here in NAR.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

jonese said:


> I don't think there any "fitting" differences between 2018-2021 NAR Tiguan's, but there has been some commentary of some not working on 2020 and newer. You'll note many of the AliExpress listing only talk about years up to 2019, leaving 2020 & 2021 out of their descriptions (or it's in the title, but not in the details). Was that in error/oversight or on purpose? Don't know.
> 
> Further reading shows adding two diodes in series with the turn signal appears to fix it. Other than dropping the voltage by ~1.4V, I'm unsure what issue this is solving.
> 
> ...


[mention]jonese [/mention] yes, please do give an update here when you get them. I also have a 2020 and interested in these, but wasn’t sure if they would actually fit. My guess is that they will but would be good to get your impressions and feedback on them.

BTW did you get the single (amber) colour LEDs or the bi-colour (amber and blue) ones? The blue sequence happens when you start them up when the mirror unfolds. Not sure if I like it but was thinking to get the bi-colour one and if I didn’t like the blue, just not connect that wire. Of course, as long as it fits.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I ordered the amber only version. I got the impression you needed to splice into a T15 source (Switched +12V) for the startup lighting to function.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

jonese said:


> I ordered the amber only version. I got the impression you needed to splice into a T15 source (Switched +12V) for the startup lighting to function.


Yea that’s true, but the wire to tap into should be there in the mirror housing somewhere. I’d use the same one that powers the folding mirror motor if I were to do it but I’m kinda thinking it is a bit tacky.

Looking forward to your impressions when you get it. Can you share a link to the one you ordered?

Cheers..
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Ordered 17.33US $ 40% OFF|Dynamic Mirror for Volkswagen Tiguan MK2 II R 5N 2017 2018 2019 2020 for VW light LED Blinker Turn Signal|Signal Lamp| - AliExpress for 28.55 $US w/shipping.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Jcarm said:


> Know if the 2019 fits the 2021 by chance? The issue isn’t finding them, the issue is ensuring they fit a 2021. For one reason or another most don’t specify 2021.
> Thanks!


I too don't believe there is a fitment difference, but returns are usually super easy with Amazon. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I can confirm that sequentials meant for a 2019 work on a 2021, just installed the ones I had originally bought for my 2019.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Received the dynamic turn lights today.

Overall, good value for money spent, but it did take 12 business days to arrive (to Western Canada). I did not have to make any electrical modifications as mentioned earlier, just plug and play (I have seen some that stutter when trying to flash). Even with the short "lock/unlock" flash they finish their complete light sweep (and don't stop half way). The speed of the sweep is correct and looks proper.

Comparing to the originals, these are much brighter and uniform from wider angles. Once you see the new ones, you'll wonder how you could have been happy with the ones VW provides. At 12.8V, 145mA for the OEMs, 170mA for the aftermarket, so slightly more current when all segments are lit. Color is good.










Build quality is "sufficient", it gets the job done. It has that reverse-engineered look to the back plastic assembly, it's not bad, but it's not as finished as the OEMs. I do prefer the matt finish however on the aftermarket compared to the OEM's gloss/clear lighting surface. The OEM's have no gasket, those don't either. It appears the mirror assembly is forgiving to water ingress anyway.

One thing that is poorly done is the light-pipe stub at the end of the signal that faces the driver. It's not molded the same and doesn't fit exactly the same as to the OEM's. It's slightly smaller and doesn't have the textured lines as the OEM. They also put the mold line right on the surface that faces the driver, poor design choice. Also, it's not a single molded plastic assembly, the end of the light-pipe is a separate piece that is glued in. Because of that, when viewed by the driver, it's not as bright as the OEM. Again, poor design choice, but I suspect this is to accommodate different turn signal assemblies to other VAG mirror mounts.

Difference in light-pipe stub between aftermarket (Left) and OEM (Right):










Aftermarket showing the light-pipe stub glued in.









It has regulatory markings, take that with a grain of salt ;-)










I'm I happy with it? Yes, I'm happy, the look is fantastic! It's an Inexpensive upgrade. I'm fairly picky about quality/cosmetics, but these are good enough. Hopefully they survive our -35C weather.

Here's a link to the video, but I'm pretty sure you've seen them all before.








New video by Jones Guy







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Jcarm (Jul 18, 2021)

Awesome recap thank you!!


----------



## Stonyo (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi all. I see this was last month. I just ordered these from Urotuning and am looking forward to installing them. Do they do the sequential light "show" when the car is unlocked?

How is the install? Can I do it myself easily and tips or tricks on making sure I dont f anything up? Is it as simple as unplugging the OEM and plugging in these?

Cheers... Ill post a pic/video once I've installed. 
I'm doing a makeover on my car =)


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

jonese said:


> Received the dynamic turn lights today.
> 
> Overall, good value for money spent, but it did take 12 business days to arrive (to Western Canada). I did not have to make any electrical modifications as mentioned earlier, just plug and play (I have seen some that stutter when trying to flash). Even with the short "lock/unlock" flash they finish their complete light sweep (and don't stop half way). The speed of the sweep is correct and looks proper.
> 
> ...


I just received the same ones from AlliExpress but different vendor. Looks like the exact same ones though. Took 20 days to get them.

Completely agree with everything [mention]jonese [/mention] said… build quality is not as good as the OEM ones but good enough for sure. Once assembled into the housing it would be impossible to find evidence of lower quality. LEDs are brighter than OEM and the sequencing is fantastic. Smooth, good speed, can’t see the individual LED segments.

That light pipe at the end is crap though. Because it’s glued on and not molded into the assembly like the OEM one is, that little stub that faces the driver is not as bright and 1 of mine of mine doesn’t quite fill the hole in the housing like it should. Nobody would ever notice, just I do because I did the direct comparison, side by side.

End of the day, such a nice and simple upgrade and I certainly recommend it, particularly since they only cost like $25CDN and takes 15 mins to install. The smoked, satin finish lens is just so much nicer looking than the OEM one also.

Fit perfectly in my 2020 by the way, even though the AliExpress ad states 2017-2019 only.











Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Has anyone gotten the urotuning ones? 69.99 vs 30.00 on aliexpress makes you wonder 😐


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Has anyone gotten the urotuning ones? 69.99 vs 30.00 on aliexpress makes you wonder


Right?!?! Is the fit and finish any better for the extra $$? Maybe someone will comment before I pull the trigger on AliExpress. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

dareblue said:


> Right?!?! Is the fit and finish any better for the extra $$? Maybe someone will comment before I pull the trigger on AliExpress.


It’s happened to me before, at USP motorsports I bought the automatic light switch for my MK6.5 for like 100 bucks and it was the SAME one from ali express which went for 30 😒


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

dareblue said:


> Right?!?! Is the fit and finish any better for the extra $$? Maybe someone will comment before I pull the trigger on AliExpress.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I don’t want to bash the “expensive” ones, but I would say if there are any differences in quality, it’s not going to be evident on the outside of the light, the only part you can see after it’s assembled. The AliExpress ones I have, after installing are a perfect fit/finish, perhaps better then the fit of the OEM ones (other than that light pipe piece).

Also, $25CDN is under $20USD and that is after shipping. If they fail, can get almost 2 more sets before paying the same for the “expensive” ones. Just have to be patient as it takes a while to get them.

I certainly don’t know for sure, but it would not surprise me in the least if they were the same ones with just a different packaging/branding.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

DoC0427 said:


> (other than that light pipe piece).


That part right there is worth the extra cash for me 😐


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

DoC0427 said:


> I don’t want to bash the “expensive” ones, but I would say if there are any differences in quality, it’s not going to be evident on the outside of the light, the only part you can see after it’s assembled. The AliExpress ones I have, after installing are a perfect fit/finish, perhaps better then the fit of the OEM ones (other than that light pipe piece).
> 
> Also, $25CDN is under $20USD and that is after shipping. If they fail, can get almost 2 more sets before paying the same for the “expensive” ones. Just have to be patient as it takes a while to get them.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if they are the same either. Especially since the expensive ones aren't that much more. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Passatb7tdi said:


> That part right there is worth the extra cash for me


It seems to me for as little cost difference if the part is in fact better in that way, I wouldn't mind the extra $$ either. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

dareblue said:


> It seems to me for as little cost difference if the part is in fact better in that way, I wouldn't mind the extra $$ either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I pulled the trigger on urotuning I guess I’ll let you guys know in a few days 😂


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Passatb7tdi said:


> That part right there is worth the extra cash for me


Agreed but I would be very surprised if they are any different… at 3x - 4x the price.

Happy to be proven otherwise though. Would be great to get some close-up pics of the expensive ones to compare, if anyone has ‘em?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

DoC0427 said:


> Agreed but I would be very surprised if they are any different… at 3x - 4x the price.
> 
> Happy to be proven otherwise though. Would be great to get some close-up pics of the expensive ones to compare, if anyone has ‘em?


I’ll take a few of the urotuning ones and post them up once I get them, maybe we can compare them tk the pictures the guys already took


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

So urotuning ones arrived, fitment is OEM like and quality is solid. HOWEVER, that same light pipe piece we have been talking about here is a black piece of plastic. No light passes through at all towards the driver. It’s a downside, but I don’t really care lol they look and fit amazing imho.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

The whole point of the light coming through is supposed to let drivers in your blind spot know you're signalling, seems like a safety issue on the more expensive ones


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Nahh, the little light is pointed inwards, towards the middle of the car no? I think it's an additional driver's aid.

Admittedly, I couldn't find anything documenting it's purpose.

It wouldn't be bright enough for other driver's anyway in the daytime.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Zabes64 said:


> The whole point of the light coming through is supposed to let drivers in your blind spot know you're signalling, seems like a safety issue on the more expensive ones


Thats to bring awareness to a driver / distracted driver that his turn signals are on / still on.




jonese said:


> Nahh, the little light is pointed inwards, towards the middle of the car no? I think it's an additional driver's aid.
> 
> Admittedly, I couldn't find anything documenting it's purpose.
> 
> It wouldn't be bright enough for other driver's anyway in the daytime.


You are on the ballpark 👍🏽


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

So not to make a thing, but the purpose is actually to alert drivers that are beyond your rear bumper (ie your blindspot) to see your intent to turn/change lanes.

In Europe, side markers have been required that are redundant with the turn signal, why in the past you've seen European cars with that little yellow bump out light, that was later then replaced with the light in the side view mirror.

US law doesn't require the redundant side turn signal light like EUR, but we have the front and rear amber/red side markers that we require which aren't required on EU vehicles unless they are over 6M (19.7ft) long.

Has nothing to do with reminding a driver his turn signals are on, there are chimes for that.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Zabes64 said:


> So not to make a thing, but the purpose is actually to alert drivers that are beyond your rear bumper (ie your blindspot) to see your intent to turn/change lanes.
> 
> In Europe, side markers have been required that are redundant with the turn signal, why in the past you've seen European cars with that little yellow bump out light, that was later then replaced with the light in the side view mirror.
> 
> ...


I think you may be confusing what the mirror sequential led is for with what that little “stub” that faces the driver is for.

The comments above are just about that tiny light pipe that comes through the housing that faces the driver. That is simply to remind the driver that the turn signal is on. Your response is correct, but relative to the other side (outside) LEDs of the mirror housing.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Passatb7tdi said:


> So urotuning ones arrived, fitment is OEM like and quality is solid. HOWEVER, that same light pipe piece we have been talking about here is a black piece of plastic. No light passes through at all towards the driver. It’s a downside, but I don’t really care lol they look and fit amazing imho.
> View attachment 120830
> View attachment 120831
> View attachment 120832
> ...


Thanks for all the pics! I actually kinda prefer the black stub instead of the light pipe. @DoC0427 do you have a pic of the light pipe that didn't fit that well? Also, Doc commented the about how bright and smooth the LEDs are. How do you think the Urotuning ones compare? 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

DoC0427 said:


> I think you may be confusing what the mirror sequential led is for with what that little “stub” that faces the driver is for.
> 
> The comments above are just about that tiny light pipe that comes through the housing that faces the driver. That is simply to remind the driver that the turn signal is on. Your response is correct, but relative to the other side (outside) LEDs of the mirror housing.
> 
> ...





https://deepblue.lib.umich.edu/bitstream/handle/2027.42/55185/UMTRI-2003-18.pdf



Old, but University of Michigan article on the purpose of the mirror mounted turn signals (not oncoming traffic)
GEOMETRIC VISIBILITY OF 
MIRROR-MOUNTED TURN SIGNALS


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

dareblue said:


> Thanks for all the pics! I actually kinda prefer the black stub instead of the light pipe. @DoC0427 do you have a pic of the light pipe that didn't fit that well? Also, Doc commented the about how bright and smooth the LEDs are. How do you think the Urotuning ones compare?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Sure, here’s a couple pics. It’s a tiny gap where the light pipe just doesn’t quite fill the hole in the housing. But it is really tiny, 1-1.5mm at most… zooming in on the pic definitely exaggerates the gap.



















And as for the reduced brightness of the LED through the light pipe, it’s only obvious during the day. At night it appears as bright as the OEM one… or almost anyway.

Cheers,
DoC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Zabes64 said:


> https://deepblue.lib.umich.edu/bitstream/handle/2027.42/55185/UMTRI-2003-18.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was not discounting that at all, as it pertains to the LEDs on the outside of the mirror housing and wrap around so they are indeed visible to those in your “blind spot”.

The led in the light pipe however is not visible to anyone outside of the vehicle. And therefore ITS only purpose is to remind the driver it’s on. For absolute clarity, I’m talking only about this one in the pic below.











Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

The way is light is positioned, the adjacent vehicle would not see it at all. Also, the light is centered onto the driver, not the rear outside vehicles.

If VAGs intention was for this function, it's poorly implemented.

Need to find VAG documentation to clear things up.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures! Man after seeing the pictures of the other ones I am very happy I went with urotuning. That gap would be bothering me every time!


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Thanks for the pictures! Man after seeing the pictures of the other ones I am very happy I went with urotuning. That gap would be bothering me every time!


It’s seriously hardly noticeable.
And the passenger side one has no gap, it’s a perfect fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

DoC0427 said:


> It’s seriously hardly noticeable.
> And the passenger side one has no gap, it’s a perfect fit.


I didn’t mean to bash your lights brother Im glad (and jealous😂) you were able to find ones you liked at half the price. At least we all know now there is “no better” light they both got their defects. Can you post a picture of how they look mounted from the outside?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Passatb7tdi said:


> I didn’t mean to bash your lights brother Im glad (and jealous) you were able to find ones you liked at half the price. At least we all know now there is “no better” light they both got their defects. Can you post a picture of how they look mounted from the outside?


No worries, and I agree with you… pros/cons to both. I think if either of them came equipped from VW on the vehicle from the factory they would be indiscernible as anything less than OEM quality from the outside.

I’d go even further and say between the smoked lens that blends in so nicely with the mirror trim, the many-times brighter LEDs, and the cool sequencing effect, they are just so much better than the OEM ones (regardless of which ones).

Here’s a couple pics of mine as requested. Excuse the dirty car… but as you can see, PERFECT fit! 




















Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

DoC0427 said:


> Here’s a couple pics of mine as requested. Excuse the dirty car… but as you can see, PERFECT fit!


They look good too, love the way the blacked out lens blends in more.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

DoC0427 said:


> Sure, here’s a couple pics. It’s a tiny gap where the light pipe just doesn’t quite fill the hole in the housing. But it is really tiny, 1-1.5mm at most… zooming in on the pic definitely exaggerates the gap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, that's not bad at all! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardNixonsHead (Aug 31, 2009)

Ordered some of these off AliExpress, and just for sh1ts, ordered a set for my Mk5 Jetta as well!


----------



## 2wheelgnr (Mar 23, 2021)

where did you get those..I looked in the urotuning website didnt see them...must have to open my eyes to find em........

Looking for some for my DUB.....


----------



## 2wheelgnr (Mar 23, 2021)

2wheelgnr said:


> where did you get those..I looked in the urotuning website didnt see them...must have to open my eyes to find em........
> 
> Looking for some for my DUB.....


I dont think they make em for my application.... 2020 passat... as I look through everything for my vehicle.....damn


----------



## RichardNixonsHead (Aug 31, 2009)

2wheelgnr said:


> I dont think they make em for my application.... 2020 passat... as I look through everything for my vehicle.....damn


I went with AliExpress, not urotuning.

you could try this search:



AliExpress.com



The NA versus Euro Passat variants make it a little complicated but maybe this would work for you?:









9.44US $ 56% OFF|For Skoda Octavia Mk3 A7 5e Dynamic Led Turn Signal Blinker Mirror Flasher Light 2014 2015 2016 2017 2018 2019 - Signal Lamp - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------

